# Epic Tutorial Cubeshape Square-1 (FULL - 90 Cases)



## Raul Low (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, i leave this video in which i explain how to do and understand all the 90 cases of cubeshape of square-1 advices are accepted. I hope this helps, feel free to share, give me a like and please subscribe to my channel. PS: the videos are in spanish but i made it the most demonstrative possible 

part 1:








Spoiler



part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxlSxesnbvE
part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR36FrE4S8I
part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMi--Oc9H60


----------



## Riley (Aug 9, 2013)

Gracias por crear estos videos. Ya aprendí algunos de los casos básicos y los usé en mis solves.

Thanks for creating these videos. I already some of the basic cases and used them in my solves.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Me gusta su Square-1 rojo y su Square-1 verde 
¿Cuantás horas trabaja con este video?

(I have to brush up on my Spanish...)


----------



## Raul Low (Aug 9, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Me gusta su Square-1 rojo y su Square-1 verde
> ¿Cuantás horas trabaja con este video?
> 
> (I have to brush up on my Spanish...)



jajaja definitivamente! jajaja aproximadamente 4 días


----------



## Egide (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot, this is very helpful


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Aug 25, 2013)

Gracias por los videos.

¿Me puedes pasar por privado los EPs que usas y tu skype para asi poder hablar? Soy el NR de España en Square-1 y me interesaria charlar contigo sobre el Square-1.


----------



## Raul Low (Aug 27, 2013)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Gracias por los videos.
> 
> ¿Me puedes pasar por privado los EPs que usas y tu skype para asi poder hablar? Soy el NR de España en Square-1 y me interesaria charlar contigo sobre el Square-1.



puedes agregarme a facebook  no uso skype https://www.facebook.com/raulou92


----------

